# How many concerts on average do you attend each year?



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess most people listen to their music from recordings much more than live these days.
In my younger days I was often in a concert hall once a week sometimes more (Happy days!) Now with family life and other commitments it more like once every two months at best!
There's nothing better than hearing music live, I guess what prompted me to start this thread was I’m of to a Harp recital tonight in a small church, really looking forward to it!
Any avid concert goers?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I conduct the youth orchestra in our area and play horn in the local symphony so obviously I'm at those concerts.  Other than that I'll go to four or five per season. I'd do it every week if I could afford it.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

On average a year at the very least, one dozen to two dozens. I often make extra effort to attend concerts overseas when I am there if there are concerts there that appeal to me (usually as part of an overseas trip for other reasons). My last concert was a week ago, at a local venue featuring the Vienna Philharmonic who was on tour in Australia. I am also a private patron member of a local orchestra (which I do not have any commercial/financial interest from doing so).


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Including operas, I'd say that 30 a year is about right. I subscribe to two local symphony orchestras and the Canadian Opera Company, which isn't local. Add on a few concerts when traveling - next month is Mahler's Ninth in San Diego - and it starts to add up.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

At university during term, as many as I can - one per week or maybe one every two weeks. At home outside of term time, none at all because I live in an arsepit.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Last year I was a freshman at a new big city and I attended about 40-50 concerts. This year I'm a seasoned sophomore and know all the venues, and where to find free/cheap/good concerts so hopefully I'll up that number... It's only been a few weeks into the concert season and I've gone to 11 concerts, so I think that'll be the case.

The key to this is to having a Conservatory of Music near by. If you are ever near one that is at a college level, check it out! They will likely have free concerts year round, recitals, chamber and orchestra- featuring not just students, but faculty as well. I'm fortunate enough to be 5 minutes walking distance from two major conservatories and a symphony hall (to which students get free tickets).


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Once or twice a year, if that.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

It has varied. This year it's been about 1-3 per month. It varies, I usually only go if I'm really interested in the whole program, or most of it. Sometimes I may know a couple of the people playing, so that's an added aspect of going, to see them in action.

Last year I went overboard with over 30 (mainly chamber music, but also other things). I was really eager to get into music of all sorts and kind of jump back in the fray of concert going, which I hadn't been doing from most of the noughties (2000's) decade.

In the 1990's I went to maybe 3 a year, I had more of a "life" outside music then :lol: 

Now I aim to drop back, I'm feeling "music overload," I want to do other things, spend money on other things, etc. But I still aim to go to around 12 or so next year, one per month is quite good, esp. if the program is balanced between older and newer things...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Going to school in a small town, I don't get to hear many top-notch professional concerts. (When I go home for summer break, the Oregon Symphony is on summer break too.  ) But, being at college (and spending most of my time in the music building) I do get to hear lots and lots of concerts of my peers, especially towards the end of a term. April is when everybody wants to do their recitals, so last April, I was going to recitals or concerts almost daily. And I'm in a lot of concerts because I'm in wind ensemble, orchestra, and choir. I was in a concert this evening, premiering a suite for clarinet, cello, and piano composed by a friend of mine (I played clarinet). It was fun. I love going to lots of concerts, but I love being in lots of concerts even more. With ensembles though, not as a soloist. Soloing makes me nervous. This concert was a little scary because it was chamber music, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Evelina (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm very envious of everyone who goes to dozens of concerts every year! Someday that will be me, I hope. 



Nix said:


> The key to this is to having a Conservatory of Music near by. If you are ever near one that is at a college level, check it out! They will likely have free concerts year round, recitals, chamber and orchestra- featuring not just students, but faculty as well. I'm fortunate enough to be 5 minutes walking distance from two major conservatories and a symphony hall (to which students get free tickets).


I go to 2 or 3 concerts a year because I consider them a financial luxury... but this is a great tip, Nix! I will definitely start attending monthly concerts at colleges etc if they're free.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ *Nix's* advice is good, & I'd add that the concert/recital programs at music conservatoriums - esp. those put on by the staff - tend to be more interesting than the usual "bums on seats" programming of many flagship groups. They are not doing it for the money but more for the sake of the art of music itself, to demonstrate the art to both the students of the institution and the general public at large who are interested. Music is the focus, not other extraneous factors which seems to have taken hold of many "big name" groups attracting corporate sponsorship, etc...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I wonder how big the financial barrier is for people in different places? Here in Oxford, getting into the Sheldonian (main concert hall) or Holywell Music Room (for chamber concerts) will almost always be under £20; nearer £12 if you're a student.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Concerts at my school (whether by students, faculty, or visiting artists) are free, to the public as well as to students.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The last couple years, I haven't gone to hardly any. 

First, my wife has a chronic cough, so I have to go alone, and I'd rather spend an evening with her than with strangers in the dark. 

Second, when I think if the money involved compared to how many tangible things I actually need to take care of, I usually talk myself out of the expense. (Even free concerts cost $10 in gas to get there). 

Third, several times when I've planned to go to a concert, I've ended up working late and missing it anyway (like when the Tallis Scholars came to Nashville). 

Finally, I don't get much out of live performances anyway, for some reason. Maybe it's because at the time I'm too tired or something happens beforehand to distract me or I'm just too borderline ADHD to catch the fleeting moments without a replay button, but I've noticed I don't come away from them with many concrete, lasting experiences. 

I do better at art musems, where I can come back to pieces that I might have missed the first time around. 

Having said that, I'm planning on attending a concert in December of recreated early Greek music. Maybe it will be such a positive experience that it will shake me out of my indifference.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I wonder how big the financial barrier is for people in different places? Here in Oxford, getting into the Sheldonian (main concert hall) or Holywell Music Room (for chamber concerts) will almost always be under £20; nearer £12 if you're a student.


My hometown was an average size city (about 1 million people) and student rush tickets to the symphony cost $10, which is pretty good. Now I'm in a large city with a huge orchestra, and they have what are called 'college cards.' They cost $25 and can be used to get free tickets to any concert over the course of the year just by going to the ticket office; colleges will buy them in bulk and then distribute them to students for free. How it works is they'll hold seats in the back of the hall for the college cards, but if the program is sold out, or they have a big guest coming, the college card can't be used. But that only happened to me once with Kissin, and I've seen free concerts with Anne-Sophie Mutter, Pinchas Zuckerman, Lorin Maazel, James Levine and others. And the best part of it all is that the hall is rarely filled up, so you can always move from the back to the front or balcony.

I know some people here manage orchestras or are involved in that sort of thing, so I hope they read this and think about something like it. I think it works because it fills up seats, gets more people involved in music, and lets people who can't afford to buy tickets now get sucked in, and hopefully continue going in the future.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

In the UK it can be very pricy going to see a top pro orchestra in a famous hall especially in London, and that’s probably one of the reasons I haven’t been to one in many years. 
But I’m discovering going so chamber/solo recitals in out of the way venues can be cheap and very rewarding way to get my musical sustenance.
That Harp recital I went to (Robin Ward on the triple harp) was simply fantastic! most of the music was unfamiliar to me but it was utterly beautiful and the church acoustic was perfect, the ticket price was just £8. 
I enjoyed it as much as some full symphony orchestra concerts I’ve been to.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

After four or five years of spitefully holding out on my local symphony orchestra (for doing a last-minute program switch that removed my two most looked-forward-to pieces of the year), I've decided to let bygones be bygones. I called last night and bought a seven-concert plan for the new season. For the first time, I got cheap seats on the main floor instead of cheap seats in the balcony.

Looking forward especially to the Schumann 2nd and 4th and the Brahms PC 1 with Helene Grimaud.

I would have liked to get a couple of dates with contemporary pieces as well, but all the contemporary items (including a newly commissioned symphony by Stock) were paired with other pieces I don't really care for. So, it's old warhorse time for me again.


----------



## TitanisWalleri (Dec 30, 2012)

I just actually went to my first symphony concert this past season. I saw the Memphis Symphony Orchestra perform The Planets, and I was completely taken aback! This season I already have five performances picked out: Lincoln Portrait, Rhapsody in Blue, etc. There is also a small local orchestra that is performing Appalachian Spring, Concerto for Trombone by Grondahl, and Symphny from the new world all in the same concert. That promises to be an entertaining evening!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

It's difficult to go to concerts - time and money are the issue. I am going to my first concert in an age in September, but it means concert tickets, train fairs and accomodation - so I dont get to do it often enough.

One of our local theatres is showing live productions from the Met and I am going to make use of that facility, I can't afford to go to the actual opera so I will go for this option. My partner wants to see Shostokovich's The Nose as he studied the Gorgol text at university and his favourite compser is Shosty, so he is hoping that the two marry well, lol - we will be seeing that in Oct/Nov this year and at £17 its a steal (methinks).


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I cannot remember when last I have been to a concert. Two, three decades ago? I simply cannot remotely afford it. At least not symphony concerts.

There are much cheaper ones now and then, but for some reason they are always at awkward times, and here in crime-ridden South Africa I worry about my vehicle being stolen while I enjoy live music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This past Spring alone, I went to about 15 concerts/recitals (some outside my university), and performed in 8 or 9 (including 4 opera productions), also some outside of university.

Mmmmmmmmm.... and now comes the Falllll....


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I've never been much of a concert-goer. I used to go to the university to hear music in the '70s and '80s. I went to Ligeti's _Le grand macabre_ at the Banff Centre in the mid-'80s. I saw the Joffrey Ballet perform Igor's _Le sacre du printemps_ in Calgary in 1988. I went to see Luigi Nono in Berlin at the Kammermusiksaal when I was living there in about 1990. I heard some Debussy, with ballet, at the Opéra Garnier in Paris when I lived there in the mid-'90s. Those are likely the last times.

Live performances are costly, memory is fleeting and it takes a lot of time out of my day. Honestly, I would rather sit in my living room and hear hundreds of different works by the greatest performers past and present. I don't need to get dressed, I can have tea or coffee, I can pause and repeat... I have all of the pleasure and none of the bother.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

150. I average 3 a week. Really. I may have done 200 a few years ago but I am cutting back. I did 14 concerts in 13 days back in 2009. I actually did 2 in one day last Sunday - Jolliette for Lanaudiere festival in the afternoon and then a free concert that evening in Montreal by the National Youth Orchestra of Canada. Philly O in Saratoga tonight!!!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

With me being a college student, nearly everything is discounted so I try to make it to as many as I can. Usually go to the Houston Symphony about 6 to 7 times a year, maybe one performance at the Houston Grand Opera(way more expensive), and hopefully a ballet this year too. Chamber music maybe once a year even though this may be my favorite live form of music. Chamber music in San Antonio where I previously lived was dirt cheap with world-class artists and no assigned seating. Houston is less optimal because the tickets cost triple and there is assigned seating.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I've only been to 3 classical concerts so far and got my 4th planned, but I sure hope to go to more. All 3 were absolutely fantastic and I cherish the memories of them.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We went to folk concerts when we were in our twenties - then it was the theatre in our thirties - cinema in our forties - and dances in our fifties. Classical concerts? Practically none. But since we became 'friends' of Norwich Baroque, we go to about five a year. They're usually held in churches, have an intimate atmosphere, and very friendly - the odd jiving bat puts its nose in too!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I only attend 0-2 a year, but that's mostly because I have no one to go with. I've gone with my family a few times but they don't really like classical, they just tolerate it since they know I'm big into it. I've been trying to get a symphony-buddy for a while, but everyone would rather go see these trashy indie garage bands at the local bar then to go see anything remotely classical!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Play more concerts than I attend*



Olias said:


> I conduct the youth orchestra in our area and play horn in the local symphony so obviously I'm at those concerts.  Other than that I'll go to four or five per season. I'd do it every week if I could afford it.


Ditto for me.

I am a regular bassoonist in a community orchestra and a band. I am an alternate with two other orchestras. So I play somewhere between 15 to 20 concerts a year.

In spite of these commitments I usually have the opportunity to attend maybe 10 concerts a year.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

It is my first year into classical music, I have been in six concerts and have tickets for 3 more this season. I bought them late so I had to pretty much pick what was available, but I will try to choose properly the next year. It is not cheap (around $40 on the main floor) but it is cheaper than most concerts/shows in my city (the prices here for everything are absurdly high).


----------



## RJMJR (Aug 7, 2013)

I am fortunate enough to live about an hour and 15 minutes from Philadelphia. I see 6 concerts each year at the Kimmel Center by the Philadelphia Orchestra. Looking forward to the first concert of the new season next month - Beethoven's 9th. Price is a consideration as there is gas for the 160 mile round trip and parking at $15.00 per concert. I sit in the rear of the main floor, but still outstanding seats - average of $50.00 a performance if you commit to at least a 6 performance package.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Philadelphia*



RJMJR said:


> I am fortunate enough to live about an hour and 15 minutes from Philadelphia. I see 6 concerts each year at the Kimmel Center by the Philadelphia Orchestra. Looking forward to the first concert of the new season next month - Beethoven's 9th. Price is a consideration as there is gas for the 160 mile round trip and parking at $15.00 per concert. I sit in the rear of the main floor, but still outstanding seats - average of $50.00 a performance if you commit to at least a 6 performance package.


My wife and I like to go to Philly twice a year (We live outside of Washington, DC). We will go check out a special exhibit at the Philadelphia Museum of Art and schedule the trip the week Philly is doing a concert that will appeal to us. If a person likes chamber music the Philadelphia Chamber Music Society has a great series. You should also check out the student recitals and the Curtis Institute. The students there are outstanding and most of the recitals are free.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

In my younger days(wow, not sure I can remember that far back)I was attending 6-10 a month. Now, rare if I attend 1 a year. Shame. Great love to hear music in concert live.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

If I lived in Boston I could probably do just about 1 every day.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Used to attend a lot more, but in the last year I'd say I was at about 8-10...


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Once or twice a year for me (mainly because of my parent's schedules). Three if I'm lucky


----------



## jennie (Aug 9, 2013)

As someone who lives near the arctic circle in a village of couple of thousand people the only concerts I've been able to attend have been the local amateur string quartet's concerts in church. I'm moving to a bigger city in a month so hopefully I'll be able to attend a symphony orchestra concert soon (anyone wanna lend me some money...?)


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

One, perhaps two a year: it's the money. We just don't have the budget and means to go often, and my parents need to have time. Modernism is a no-go for now, because my parents don't want to hear it. This year I'm going to Mahler 2 and a great Brahms program with Herman Blomstedt, featuring the two ouvertures, the third symphony and the Variations on a Theme by Haydn.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been to 12 this year so far, I have at least five more to go but it will probably be seven or eight more in the end! I subscribed to the Australian Chamber Orchestra and Victorian Opera for a total of $310 (I won the money in a composition competition last year) and also because of the highschool I go to I can get free tickets to certain chamber music concerts. I have also attended several Melbourne Symphony Orchestra concerts with several of my school friends because one of them who is in the MSO Chorale can get free tickets to see other concerts by the MSO....so I'm very lucky to be able to see all this stuff.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

presto said:


> I guess most people listen to their music from recordings much more than live these days.
> In my younger days I was often in a concert hall once a week sometimes more (Happy days!) Now with family life and other commitments it more like once every two months at best!
> There's nothing better than hearing music live, I guess what prompted me to start this thread was I'm of to a Harp recital tonight in a small church, really looking forward to it!
> Any avid concert goers?


Concerts that I pay money to attend - probably 20 to 30 a year, small student groups to professional orchestras both require our support.


----------



## Galo (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum 

Luckily I love close by to my city's concert hall and I can buy and use a season's ticket pass. That means that I can easily attend around 30 concerts a year.


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife and I live in a small town far from any major urban musical centers. For the past 25 years or so, we've had season tickets to the symphony orchestra in the nearest medium sized city, about an hour's drive away. They put on six concerts per year. Also, the college in our town puts on performances by faculty and students and the occasional visiting artist or ensemble, and we go to about four of those per year. So about ten concerts per year total.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

6-9 a year; The Oregon Symphony mostly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

To answer the OP, about 6 per University calendar year, an additional 6 special events at the conservatory, up to 20 in the summer-to-autumn festival period, and various others over the year, depending on availability and budget. As an average, about 30-40 live concerts (pro, semi-pro and high-level student).


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably about 15 a year, most in the free-to-$20 range, maybe one or two in the above-$25 range.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I go out for live music about twice a month, but that is almost always jazz or a cheap classical concert or a performance of Korean traditional music. The point is, cheap. I only splurge on a good classical concert (or opera, or ballet) about twice a year.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Stargazer said:


> I only attend 0-2 a year, but that's mostly because I have no one to go with.


I don't have any problem going alone to a concert. I'm quite used to it. It's much less awkward going alone to a ticketed event or a free college auditorium concert than going to a festival or bar (or someplace that doesn't have a formal seating arrangement), but I've done that as well.


----------

